# Military Folding bike BSA



## Henry Morgan (Jun 7, 2012)

can anyone help me to date or ID a paratrooper bike,  its a folder  BSA leather seat every thing is correct less 
the crank set I think.


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 7, 2012)

This is the place for it, but you've gotta have a picture...

Lando


----------



## rubblequeen (Jun 8, 2012)

This may be a post WW2 model unless someone has changed the pedals & crank which I think from the pics they may have done.  100's where given to Europe after the war to help with their transport problems.  The models used in the war had a single bar for the pedal which slid inwards when folded.  Really uncomfortable to ride with pedals like that, I know believe me. 

I will post a link later which will give you all the history you need on theses great bikes.  From what I'm told the paras often jumped with these but abandoned them straight away as the battlefields were just a sea of mud.

Mine was featured in a film made in California by the Discovery Channel and if I can find the pics I will but you might have to wait until I get back to the UK end of next week.

Mine has a Brooks saddle but I would swap it for a BSA instantly. 
Tony


----------



## rubblequeen (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there is a thread already on here which basically covers most of what you might want to know
"1942-1945 WW2 BSA Airborne Bicycle: Second Pattern"


----------

